# Chainsaw Recomendation



## VisionCasting (May 26, 2008)

Time for a chainsaw.  I'd like to make this decision once, and have a machine that will last me for years with light personal use.  I am thinking 16" will suit me for what I need.

So, what would you buy if you were me?


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 26, 2008)

stihl


----------



## SGADawg (May 26, 2008)

Husquvarna for me.  Best saw I have ever owned.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 26, 2008)

I have owned a Stihl. I now have a Husqvarna. Both are good saws. If I were to buy another saw, I believe that I would buy a Shindaiwa.


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 26, 2008)

stihl.....got one 10 years old and it acts like it`s STIHL brand new


----------



## bull0ne (May 26, 2008)

ellaville hunter said:


> stihl



X 2


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 26, 2008)

I own 3..Poulan, Stihl, and Mcculloch.....All good....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 26, 2008)

husky or stihl one.............I like the husky's just a tad bit more they rev higher, but both are fine saws.....................splitting hairs


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 26, 2008)

both are good saws i have run both and i mean run on a tree crew the husky does rev higher but will not stay together


----------



## Duckhawk (May 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a Stihl they are top of the line. If you see a logger he has a stihl and I own 3 of them a 440,046,and a 390 all are bulletproof


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 26, 2008)

Stihl makes a good piece of equipment but they set the prices on their stuff. If you have never noticed, their equipment is the same price anywhere you go. That protects Stihl and guarantees retailers profit margins. I guess thats OK but I prefer free market products. You will get a better buy on a Husky.


----------



## discounthunter (May 26, 2008)

for a small 16",light duty, go with a poland. easy to start,easy to run, easy to maintain .keep the blade sharp and the motor clean and you will have no troubles. you could go with the popular guys and get a 16" husky but all you are doing is paying twice the price for an orange poland(yes the light duty huskys and poland are one and the same.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ive had this one for 8years now and ive put it thru some woodi switch between 14",16"and 18" bars depending on use.


----------



## tcward (May 26, 2008)

Husky!


----------



## Tulip (May 26, 2008)

Both Husky and Stihl are good saws BUT both make different kinds of saws. Saws for the occasional use and pro saws. Price and power are the difference and how many rings it has in the piston. If you do get one get the adjustable chain rig you just flip it and rotate CCW tighten your chain and then screw the handle back in. No loosening nuts and screwdriver turnin etc. It is on my Stihl MS180c Mini Boss. Nice saw lots of power for the weight. Use it for toppin limbin etc. I also have a Husky 50 I bought in 1988 that still is going strong. I would also recommend Oregon bars and chains unless you get a Stihl. Hooty Hoot is right about the price because they only sell through dealers no outlets like Lowes HD etc. Lowes sells Huskys. Just remember you get what you paid for. A $250 saw wont last as long as a $400 saw.


----------



## Tulip (May 26, 2008)

Its called the Quick Chain Adjuster on Stihl saws. Worth the price.


----------



## Tulip (May 26, 2008)

I would look real hard at the Stihl MS280 C-BQ model. When my Husky gives up the ghost I'm gettin a MS 361 C-B saw.


----------



## trckdrvr (May 26, 2008)

Stihl.


----------



## bait man (May 26, 2008)

stihl are a bit high in price so I went with a husky and love it.

I would get a 18 inch blade over a 16 inch.

I have also used a craftsman and its ok but had some problems with it.


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 26, 2008)

Buy a stihl and you wont haft to buy another one for years. ms 310 works great for me


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 27, 2008)

Stihl.

My dealer will work with you on the price.


----------



## georgia357 (May 27, 2008)

Twenty five, who is your dealer?


----------



## Branchminnow (May 27, 2008)

Stihl


----------



## Hogtown (May 27, 2008)

Two words: Stihl Farmboss.


----------



## The Big Z (May 27, 2008)

I've had a Husky 50 Rancher 18" for 30 years now and still going strong.  Recomend either the Husky or Stihl.  With proper maintenance and care they will last a long time.


----------



## Al33 (May 27, 2008)

Well, I wished I had asked this same question because I just bought an Echo last week. Looks like I messed up and should have bought a Stihl. 

Any experiences with the Echo?


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 27, 2008)

echo is fine for the money but get ready to buy another one sonner or later


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 27, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Well, I wished I had asked this same question because I just bought an Echo last week. Looks like I messed up and should have bought a Stihl.
> 
> Any experiences with the Echo?



You did OK with the Echo. They have a good motor and thats about all a chainsaw is.


----------



## LittleBocephus (May 27, 2008)

stihl


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 27, 2008)

Poulan, I've had on now thaqt was bought in 1996, only replaced the bar once. Never have aproblem with it. It also only cost me 99.99 on sale back then and they are still cheap. I have cut lots of wood.


----------



## ga logger (May 27, 2008)

being in logging most of my life you go in the woods where they logging .your going to see two saws a stihl or a husky thats the only thing thats going to hold up for a long time.i have 3 stihl 460 .391 and a 30year old stihl bo saw still runing . you can't go wrong with ether


----------



## mello_collins (May 27, 2008)

I have a poulan pro with the 20" bar. It cut well just not good enough for me. What ever you buy look at the chain to see the cutting blade size. Mine is to small 78 series. It just does not remove enough wood with each revolution. A friend has a "small" stihl and it will cut circles around mine. Larger motor per inch of bar and larger teeth in the chain. My next one will be a stihl!


----------



## Reformed Yankee (May 27, 2008)

*Chainsaws*

Definitely Stihl, I've had mine for twenty years and it has never let me down.


----------



## StikR (May 27, 2008)

Stihl or Husky.  Plenty of loggers use Husky.  Get an 18" bar and more power than you need


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (May 27, 2008)

*Re:*

I say shihl MS-290.  I have one I use on my property and like the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out of it for what I need.  It is capable of cutting/bucking up to 14 - 16 in. diameter trees with no problem, but nothing bigger.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 27, 2008)

> Twenty five, who is your dealer?



Roger Sullivan
Riverside Mower
Commerce Highway
Athens


----------



## Mugwamp (May 27, 2008)

Stihl, Huskvarna, and McCullah all make great, heavy duty, chainsaws. 
And the little Poulans are good for light duty work.
The JohnDeere chainsaws are a pile of expensive manure. Stay away from them.
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 27, 2008)

3 rules for buying a chainsaw!

1, Like anything else, get a saw at least 1 size bigger than you think you need. 

2, Buy it from an arborist supplier or power equipment company.

3, If they reccomend anything but a husky leave and go somewhere else that knows what they're talking about.


----------



## ultramag (May 27, 2008)

Stihl ...I have 3 of them and have had Husqvarna in the past..They are both great..but i still say Stihl


----------



## JohnK3 (May 28, 2008)

bighonkinjeep said:


> 3 rules for buying a chainsaw!
> 
> 1, Like anything else, get a saw at least 1 size bigger than you think you need.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with BHJ except for the Husky.  Husky equipment is great, but  Stihl makes good stuff, too.

Check Atlanta Arborist, in Tucker.  They carry Husky and Stihl.  They're on U.S. 29 (Lawrenceville Highway) not far from where Northlake Parkway turns into Cooledge.

They're good folks and know their business.


----------



## Stumper (May 28, 2008)

I can only speak for Poulan because I have had the same chainsaw since 1979, running like a champ! The green machine!


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 28, 2008)

*I bought my*



JohnK3 said:


> I have to agree with BHJ except for the Husky.  Husky equipment is great, but  Stihl makes good stuff, too.
> 
> Check Atlanta Arborist, in Tucker. They carry Husky and Stihl.  They're on U.S. 29 (Lawrenceville Highway) not far from where Northlake Parkway turns into Cooledge.
> 
> They're good folks and know their business.



Husky 61 from them over 20 years ago rebuilt.  Back then they were called American Chainsaw.  I use my saw a good bit too.  Buy quality the first time - you won't spend as much in the long run - especially true for chainsaws.  If this one ever does go bad I'd replace with a smaller pro level Stihl - getting older and that 61 is gettin heavier every year.  I used a new smaller pro Stihl recently and it cut nearly as fast but a whole lot lighter.


----------



## georgia357 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Twenty five.  I'll go by there in a week or two and pick one up.


----------



## gunny542 (May 28, 2008)

Stihl MS290


----------



## Hunter-Steve (May 28, 2008)

I only use one around the house and to cut some wood 2 times a year. I bought a Poulan back in 1976 and it still works great. Just new spark plugs and of course I have worn out a few  bars and blades.


----------



## Horns (May 28, 2008)

This is a good debate. Personally, I have a Husky. I have a 455 Rancher with a 20 inch bar, and it will flat out eat. A comparable saw that size by Stihl will cut just as good, but it will weigh more. Both are very good saws.


----------



## polaris30144 (May 28, 2008)

VisionCasting said:


> Time for a chainsaw.  I'd like to make this decision once, and have a machine that will last me for years with light personal use.  I am thinking 16" will suit me for what I need.
> 
> So, what would you buy if you were me?



A Poulan will be the most sensible route for what you describe. The top of the line chainsaws are just wasted money if you are only going to use it occasionally. Poulan's are designed and priced for the occasional user and will last for years with proper maintenance.

 If you are going to cut more than a cord a year, it may pay off  in the long run to buy a Stihl or Husky. I have a Stihl and my son has a Husky. The chain speed is higher on the Husky, but the Stihl is darn near bulletproof.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 28, 2008)

> I can only speak for Poulan because I have had the same chainsaw since 1979, running like a champ! The green machine!
> Reply With Quote



I have two Poulans from the same, maybe slightly later era.  One is a bow saw, and it is a beast.  Poulans used to be one of the dominant saws with pulpwooders, as was a McCormick, as any one who listens to Jerry Clower knows.

Problem is that todays Poulans are nowhere near what those old ones are.

My chainsaw guy told me that if you plan on cutting a PU truckload of wood a year, you might get by with a Poulan.  I don't remember all the technical junk, but get someone who knows to describe the difference in the bearings on a new Poulan and a new Stihl.


----------



## short stop (May 28, 2008)

There only  2 kinda  saws that I would buy  .   Huskys/ Stihl   if  it  isn't   Orange   ''or  Orange  and White''  dont even   pull out  your wallet .    I wouldnt  go  squallin over either  --both top notch . 

    Poplan ''sp ''   green machines    on todays  market  are garbage . Low end saws   
    aka - Home Depot  Clearance  sale  junk  
      Hurricane   speacials 
 --I  owned  2  back in the day  that  would  hold  there  own with any saw  , I dont know what happened to the co  but  they make real garbage   now .   If  you buy one  and when it quits running   throw it away  and go buy another


----------



## msubulldog (May 29, 2008)

I have a poulan pro 18" that I got from lowes for about 150.   For what I normally use it for it works just fine.  Light cutting at hunting club or around the house.  If I had it to do over again I would get a Stihl Farmboss.  That machine is a hoss and you will get tired before it ever thinks about getting tired.


----------



## Bones (May 30, 2008)

*Chainsaw*

What is the trick to keeping the chain on the chainsaw sharp?  It seems like now matter how much I sharpen the chain with a file I cannot get it sharp and man is that frustrating.  Anybody with any knowledge  of how to keep the chain sharp would greatly be appreciated.  Do you sharpen your own, buy a new chain when it is dull or have someone sharpen the cain for you.  It seems like the chain get dull in no time at all.

Thanks Bones


----------



## ga logger (May 30, 2008)

Bones said:


> What is the trick to keeping the chain on the chainsaw sharp?  It seems like now matter how much I sharpen the chain with a file I cannot get it sharp and man is that frustrating.  Anybody with any knowledge  of how to keep the chain sharp would greatly be appreciated.  Do you sharpen your own, buy a new chain when it is dull or have someone sharpen the cain for you.  It seems like the chain get dull in no time at all.
> 
> Thanks Bones



the key is to kept it out of the dirt or a dead tree that holds dirt.you need to make sure you have the right size file for your chain you cant really tell someone how to the right way its better to show.but not everybody can shapen a chain the right way if you dont think you can get sharp just take it to ace and get them to sharpen it.one thing for sure a dull saw will make you have a very long day


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 30, 2008)

What are you trying to sharpen it with?

I use a hand file when I'm cutting and a stone in a Dremel tool at home.  I like the hand file because I can feel when a tooth is sharp, and it's easier to do a visual check.

If you are using a hand file, it has to be good and sharp.  It needs to be protected when not in use, so it doesn't fill up with crud.

Also make sure that you have the correct size file.

Don't wait until the chain is absolutely dull before you touch it up with the file.  When it gets totally dull, the best thing to do is take it to a shop and have them sharpen it.

It's aggravating to have to take time to sharpen up a chain, but at the end of the day you will have saved time if you keep the saw sharp.  I remember watching the pulpwooders when all they used was a  chainsaw, and they would have one man sharpening all the time. 

Get a guide, so you can learn the angles that need to used.  There are two angles  you need to file at, and if either angle is incorrect, the chain will not get sharpened.

Also make sure that you have the correct chain for the job at hand.   If you are cutting predominately hardwood, you need the correct chain for that-- there is another chain for softwoods.  You need to go to a good saw shop to get the correct chain.

GA Logger is right about having someone show you how to do it.


----------



## StikR (Jun 1, 2008)

Buy 2 or 3 extra chains.  Once they get dull take them to Ace to get sharpened for $5 bucks each.  Keep them heavily oiled in a coffee can.  When you dull one, take it off, oil it, and throw it in a separate coffee can labeled "dull."  

That's what I do and I always seem to have a sharp chain on hand when I need it.  Nothing worse than working with a dull chainsaw.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 5, 2008)

StikR said:


> Buy 2 or 3 extra chains.  Once they get dull take them to Ace to get sharpened for $5 bucks each.  Keep them heavily oiled in a coffee can.  When you dull one, take it off, oil it, and throw it in a separate coffee can labeled "dull."
> 
> Good advise but at $5.00 per sharpen, learn to do it yourself. Right size (correct diameter), file, proper angle and don't wait until the chain is completely dull.
> The proper angle is the angle of the teeth. Only file in one direction: from your end of the saw to the business end of the saw. Keep a sharp and clean file. File the teeth until the cutting edge is shiny. You only file the inside of the tooth.
> ...


----------



## grim (Jun 5, 2008)

Stihls are nice, but expensive.  For the same cost a 16" stihl, you could get a 20" poulan that is fine for light personal use.

I have taken down over 60 trees on my property from small to large with the wild thing (ugliest chainsaw ever made) and it still runs fine.  I did have to replace the brake housing, but parts were easy enough to find.

Also agree on getting extra chains.  $5 a pop is worh skipping the aggravation.  Just a preference, I know plenty that like to sharpen their own.


----------



## deadend (Jun 5, 2008)

You can't judge saws by the bar size they come with.  I can get an MS880 Stihl or 3120XP Husky which are the two largest saws sold in N. America with 16" bars while they will pull 50's all day long.  On the other hand you can put a 20" bar on some of the small homeowner saws and it will be a gutless dog.  Look for cc and horsepower rating when comparing saws and don't worry about what bar is on it as it may be the least desireable one right from the factory.  

Not keeping chains razor sharp is the biggest mistake people make when cutting.  I routinely give the chain a stroke every time I fuel up or before if it needs it.  A single stroke with a file on  each tooth is usually all it takes and is worth it to learn how.  If that chain hits dirt, even for a millisecond, it is dull.  Period.  Minerals in the soil are harder than the steel in the chain and will knock the edge off of the cutter.  I try to keep the chain out of the dirt and dirty wood at all costs.  A few minutes spent knocking dirty bark off of a log will be saved in sharpening and chain maintenence.  Flip that bar over every time you change the chain also.  The writing on the bar is for decoration and does not mean it is upside down because the letters are.  Flipping it will let the rails wear evenly and extend the bar's life.  Also the oiler hole in the bar needs to be cleaned out to ensure proper flow.

A good chainsaw is an investment in quality that will ultimately make work easier and more productive in the long run.  Stihl and Husqvarna are the two largest makers of quality saws but some others are also good.  The Dolmars are excellent saws and also sold branded as Makita.  Redmax makes good saws also but they have recently merged with Husqvarna.  Jonsered saws are simply recased Husqvarna saws akin to Chevy vs. GMC.  Echo makes good saws that work well.  One of the biggest factors to consider is dealer support.  All saws will break but having to drive 40 miles to a Stihl dealer while passing 10 Husqvarna dealers wouldn't make much sense.  I've owned most of them and most are good but local dealer support really makes a difference.


----------



## grim (Jun 5, 2008)

deadend said:


> All saws will break but having to drive 40 miles to a Stihl dealer while passing 10 Husqvarna dealers wouldn't make much sense.  I've owned most of them and most are good but local dealer support really makes a difference.



All saws will break - that is gospel.

But in this day and age, unless you need it today, none of the dealers are anywhere close to what you can get off the internet.  When I was pricing parts, dealers were double or more what I could get the parts for online, and that is after shipping.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jun 14, 2008)

*Echo?*

I'm surprised no one mentioed Echo - either pro or con.  Anyone have experience with an Echo?


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 17, 2008)

my dad has used stihl for years and i bought a husky he said it seemed like a much better saw. i would get the 350 that is a good light weight saw


----------



## Predator56 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just got a stihl 210, probably shoulda got the 250. either way, i worked the poot out of it for 4hours the other day and it kept working...started easy and ran great


----------



## BIGBOY (Jun 17, 2008)

Stihl wouldnt buy anything else i got one of the first ones ever made and it still runs like a champ and i use it every day.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2008)

I have two Husqvarnas, a 372xp and a 346xp. The little 346xp is a screamer and a pleasure to use with an 18" bar. It actually puts out as much or more power than saws slightly larger.  It's not a cheap saw but then again you will likely find more uses for it than you anticipate. Cheap saws can be frustrating!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Huskey all the way.


----------



## Harleybob (Jun 18, 2008)

*Echo*

I'd have to give a thumbs up to an Echo. I have an Echo 302 that I bought in 1983 and it still runs strong, it's always with me at deer camp, still get a lot of good use out of it, I even bought an echo leaf blower 2 years ago.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with GA logger.  I grew up with a bunch of loggers in WA state.  My dad even logged for a while.  The only 2 saws in the woods were Stihl's and Husky's.  Id say about 3/4 stihl's to 1/4 Husky's.   I grew up with Stihl, so its my brand.  My dad used to get 2 logtruck loads of trees dumped in our yard every fall.  It was up to me to cut, split, stack the wood every year for firewood.  Ive probably cut 20 truckloads of wood with my dads' stihl that he still ownes today.  Learn how to sharpen the blade (its pretty easy) and don't run it in the dirt and theres no reason  I saw can't run for a long, long time.  As long as its a stihl or husky...     Make sure you get one with a good power to weight ratio... Its important....

BigGun... Your gonna have a hard time convincing the loggers on WA's Olympic Peninsula that Stihls don't last.  They outnumber Husky's by a large number.   And those are hardcore loggers who used to cut a lot of huge old growth timber....


----------



## Rednec (Jun 21, 2008)

if for ocassional use, poulan is priced right and is a good saw, however, ive had a 14" stihl since 85,,,stihl running.


----------



## RP1969 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Stihl*

I just purchased a stilh 270 and absolutly love it.  Researched both brands stihl and husky even talked to a dealer back home in TN that sold both, his exact words were the husky will cut faster and the sthil will last longer both excellent saws take your pick.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jul 16, 2008)

I gotta Stihl MS210. It is down right now, but it is for routine stuff. Love it and have put it through things I shouldn't have. It is a small saw, more of a homeowner's saw, but I bought a different chain for from Baileys and it is unreal! It is a pro arborist chain and it doesn't have the anti kickback bump teeth on the chain. It will grab and cut like crazy! It will also kick back if you aren't careful!


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 16, 2008)

Husqvarna all the way. Love mine - cranks every time!
Make sure to spend the extra money and go with a Stihl or Husq for sure. It's worth it. First time you pull on a cheap saw for 30 mins, you'll be sick.


----------



## DannyW (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to go out and buy a $150 McCollough or Poulan every 4-5 years. I would fight with them to start, fight with them to cut, and then fight with them again when I tried to re-start them after a break. Finaly I bought a Stihl MS-361 and it's like I died and went to heaven. Now I love to cut wood, it's that good.

Heard the same thing about Huskys too.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 16, 2008)

husky 55 rancher!!!! it will handle any size bar you can put on it !!!


----------



## uga_fan (Jul 17, 2008)

Got a Husqvarna 353 and would not trade it for my dad Stihl.


----------



## deadend (Jul 17, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> husky 55 rancher!!!! it will handle any size bar you can put on it !!!



I've got a 50" .404 Cannon bar if you'd like to try it.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 17, 2008)

*bar*



deadend said:


> I've got a 50" .404 Cannon bar if you'd like to try it.


alright let's be REALISTIC!!!! ANYTHING 2 FEET OR SMALLER-SHOULD DO THE JOB IN GAWJA !!!!!!!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Jul 18, 2008)

Bought a 16" Poulan Pioneer @ Wallyworld about 12 years ago for about $100. Wear it out around the deer camp. Cranks right up every time. I actually left it in a 5 gal bucket under the edge of the roof where all the water came off over night when it rained, it was completly submersed in water. Cranked right up???


----------



## ch035 (Jul 18, 2008)

the best deal on a saw even though i'm 95% stihl... is a Makita DCS at the homedepot tool rental, call around and see who is selling rentals they are well maintained and only cost around 200 bucks and can handle a 36'' bar with no prob i believe they are 64cc Makita bought Dolmar and that is who produces the saws very very good quality


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2008)

Husky and Stihl are both good saws. I have an old Husky 288, and a fairly new 350. They serve the purpose.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jul 26, 2008)

VisionCasting said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioed Echo - either pro or con.  Anyone have experience with an Echo?



I've got an Echo 670 that I've run the snot out of for years selling firewood and it has never let me down.  The best thing I've found for sharpening the chain is the 12V DC tool that Lowes sells for this with a sharpening stone similiar to the dremel tools.  Just hook it up to the truck battery out in the woods and your done in about 5 minutes.


----------



## straitshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

i used husky's for years as a logger, best saw for the money. you can't go wrong!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2008)

I like my Echo.  I bought it after hurricane Charley in 2004. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Laman (Aug 20, 2008)

I will add my vote for an Echo unless you are an every day user.  I also bought mine after Hurricane Charley devasted our town in 04.  That little saw literally ran for hours a day for more than a week without one hiccup.  Since then I have used it numerous times at the camp without any issues, pull the rope twice and cut till its out of fuel.
If I was going to make a living with a saw, then Stihl or Husky.


----------

